# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  65-нм процессор Pentium 4 на ядре Cedar Mill: тестирование

## ALEX(XX)

Если обратиться к истории, то имидж лидера продаж Intel - микропроцессора Pentium 4 - оказывается двойственным. Его очень успешная карьера прекрасно развивалась до недавнего времени, подойдя к поворотной точке. Платформы Intel можно назвать универсальными, функциональными и быстрыми, но процессоры выделяют слишком большое количество тепла и потребляют больше энергии по сравнению с продуктами конкурентов. 

Всё началось со 180-нм процессорного дизайна в 2000 году, основная цель которого заключалась в том, чтобы обойти конкурирующий Athlon по чистой тактовой частоте. Меньше, чем через год чип был уменьшен до 130 нм, а для его сопровождения появилась новая платформа на Socket 478. Достаточно быстро тактовые частоты выросли от 2 до 3 ГГц, обеспечивая Intel желанное лидерство.

Позднее платформа обновлялась два раза, но уровень производительности кардинально больше не повышался. В то же время возникло немало критики по поводу "новых высот" ядра Pentium 4 Prescott, поскольку чип и его производные с 2 Мбайт кэша L2, а также двуядерный Smithfield оказались разочарованием. 

Сегодня AMD является лидером как среди одноядерных, так и двуядерных настольных процессоров, которые не только работают быстрее в большинстве тестов, но и требуют существенно меньше энергии для своей работы. Именно поэтому Intel сегодня фокусируется на платформах, а не на отдельных компонентах. Но нам следует подчеркнуть, что подобная тенденция характерна для всей "железной" индустрии в целом, так как производительность комплектующих по сегодняшним меркам можно назвать достаточной. Даже самый дешёвый процессор легко справится с большинством повседневных приложений. Для того, чтобы покупатель решил потратиться на новую "железку", производителю придётся наглядно показывать её возможности. 

В любом случае, улучшения в продукты вносить никогда не мешает. В случае процессора Pentium 4, который уже по-прежнему занимает лидирующее положения по продажам, улучшения должны коснуться проблем с тепловыделением, да и увеличить набор функций тоже будет неплохо (включая технологию виртуализации VT). Так какие же улучшения ожидают нас с появлением ядра Cedar Mill?

Подробности на thg.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Тестируем Intel Presler: новый 65-нм процессор со сдвоенным ядром

http://www.thg.ru/

Краткое содержание:
На прошлой неделе мы опубликовали эксклюзивные тесты нового 65-нм одноядерного процессора Cedar Mill, который станет основой для будущих Pentium 4. Теперь настало время процессора Presler, который заменит ядро Smithfield в 65-нм процессорах Pentium D (линейка 900). В отличие от Smithfield, ядра которого размещались на едином кристалле, у Presler ядра физически разделены. Суммарный размер кэша Presler увеличился в два раза: 2x2 Мбайт по сравнению с 2x1 Мбайт у Smithfield. Посмотрим, насколько хорош новый процессор Intel.

----------

